# Firmware Notice: Speedlite 600EX-RT and Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 12, 2015)

```
<strong>Speedlite 600EX-RT and Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT Firmware Notice</strong></p>
<p>Thank you for using Canon products.</p>
<p><strong>Phenomenon

</strong>Except as described below, the following will occur with the affected units listed below:</p>
<p>Linked shooting and wireless flash shooting with radio transmission will not work in some setting modes when 7 or more units are linked. This phenomenon does not occur when 6 or fewer units are linked.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Affected Products

</strong>Speedlite 600EX-RT and Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT</p>
<p>Units with a combination of 3rd and 4th digits in the serial number in the ranges shown below are affected:</p>
<p>Speedlite 600EX-RT:                            [xx01xxxxxx] ~ [xx13xxxxxx]

Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT:           [xx01xxxxxx] ~ [xx03xxxxxx]</p>
<p>Note:  If the battery compartment of an affected unit contains the marking illustrated below, the product is NOT affected by the phenomenon described above, even if the serial number is within the ranges mentioned above.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/advisory_speedlite.png"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-23874" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/advisory_speedlite.png" alt="advisory_speedlite" width="600" height="300" /></a></p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Support

</strong>To arrange to have an affected unit inspected and serviced for this phenomenon at no cost, please contact Canon using the information below.</p>
<p>This information is for residents of the United States and Puerto Rico only. If you do not reside in the USA or Puerto Rico, please contact the Canon Customer Support Center in your region.</p>
<p>Thank you for using Canon products.</p>
<p>Customer Support Operations

Canon U.S.A., Inc</p>
<p>Contact Information for Inquiries

Canon Customer Support Center

Phone:    1-800-OK-CANON

1-800-652-2666

TDD:      1-866-251-3752

Email: <a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a>

For additional support options: <a href="http://usa.canon.com/support">usa.canon.com/support</a></p>
```


----------



## brad-man (Dec 12, 2015)

I wish this was a problem for me...


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

brad-man said:


> I wish this was a problem for me...



;D


----------



## nonac (Dec 12, 2015)

That sucks. All 3 of my 600's and my transmitter are part of the recall. However, I don't plan on using 7 linked in the foreseeable future. I'll send mine in after basketball season as I need them a lot for that right now.


----------



## cycleraw (Dec 13, 2015)

Ditto, My 3 600's and transmitter are also part of the recall.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 13, 2015)

All seven of my 600s are in the range and also my ST-E3-RT. Guess I'll be talking to Canon on Monday. No big deal.  Not a single one has the white dot.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 13, 2015)

Oye. It appears mine are in the range too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2015)

nonac said:


> That sucks. All 3 of my 600's and my transmitter are part of the recall. However, I don't plan on using 7 linked in the foreseeable future.



My transmitter and all four flashes are affected (including one bought a month ago – no dot). I also have no foreseen need to use 7 linked flashes, but I don't want to come upon a need and then have to wait for a repair. 

I'm going to insist Canon does mine in two batches, so I can always have at least a 2-light off-camera setup (ST-E3 and two 600s, or one 600 on-camera as a master, one off and an optically-slaved monolight).


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> It appears mine are in the range too.




Same here. But I never use more than 3 flashes.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > That sucks. All 3 of my 600's and my transmitter are part of the recall. However, I don't plan on using 7 linked in the foreseeable future.
> ...



Great idea! 

I guess the white dotted flashes are the ones updated before leaving the factory or warehouse.


----------



## ashmadux (Dec 13, 2015)

How about a fix to the random unlinking to the st-e3? 

Happens like twice a session. Otherwise rock soild, but man i could live without that.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 13, 2015)

Mine are in the ranges too. Even though my units are registered with CPS, I haven't received any info from Canon support about this. Thanks for passing on the info, CR guy.

Edit: found it posted on the local Canon site, stating that repairs will start from 2016/01/04.


----------



## readycool (Dec 13, 2015)

Sorry but i had to make this since i have background in software testing. I hate when they call defects "Phenomenon".
Anyway I have 3x 600RT and I don't know is it worth repairing them because i don't see my self having more..and I wont be selling them Also my local canon store takes ages for anything that involves repairing.


----------



## scottgoh (Dec 13, 2015)

8) have to send mine in for change. 
at least canon is acknowledging this issue and updating it.


----------



## Markus D (Dec 13, 2015)

Small paint brush and some white paint! Easy Peasy.


----------



## sulla (Dec 13, 2015)

oh no, my 2 flashes and my transmitter are affected as well.
Too bad you can`t update the firmware yourself through the camera like you can nowadays with lenses...

EDIT: I just checked: The repair service in Austria starts january 06 2016, so no worries of sending it in and not getting it back before x-mas...


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 13, 2015)

readycool said:


> Sorry but i had to make this since i have background in software testing. I hate when they call defects "Phenomenon".
> Anyway I have 3x 600RT and I don't know is it worth repairing them because i don't see my self having more..and I wont be selling them Also my local canon store takes ages for anything that involves repairing.



Dr. Evil as a child:


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2015)

ashmadux said:


> How about a fix to the random unlinking to the st-e3?
> 
> Happens like twice a session. Otherwise rock soild, but man i could live without that.



Did you contact Canon? What did they say?

I've never had an issue with a lost flash link.


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 14, 2015)

Is there a date after which this firmware update will no longer be offered, I wonder? I have "only" four 600's, and no plans to buy more in the future, and _almost certainly_ not more than an additional two. But it would be comforting to know that I could get these four updated at any time in the future, should the need arise.

As noted by *sulla*, it's a shame that this firmware update can't be performed by the end user. After all, the camera bodies can be updated by the end user, and the cameras and Speedlites do communicate with each other.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > How about a fix to the random unlinking to the st-e3?
> ...



Sounds like weak batteries on the st-e3-rt.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 14, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> Is there a date after which this firmware update will no longer be offered, I wonder?



Probably not. For hardware fixes, eventually they'll run out of parts, some years after a product is discontinued. I doubt they'd run out of a firmware update. 

There will probably be a 'sunset date' when they no longer offer the fix _for free_. In the case of the 5D (classic) mirror box issue, that date was 10 years after the service advisory date. They'll still fix them, but now you have to pay. 

So, I'd say you have some time...


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 15, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> For hardware fixes, eventually they'll run out of parts, some years after a product is discontinued. I doubt they'd run out of a firmware update.
> 
> There will probably be a 'sunset date' when they no longer offer the fix _for free_. In the case of the 5D (classic) mirror box issue, that date was 10 years after the service advisory date. They'll still fix them, but now you have to pay.



Well, it's certainly reassuring to know that they've stocked enough firmware updates, so they don't run out! 

I didn't need the 5D mirror box fix, and hopefully, I won't need this either.

Interesting that you should use the term "sunset date." I used it in the original draft of my post, and then edited it out.


----------



## Rupp1 (Dec 17, 2015)

kaihp said:


> Mine are in the ranges too. Even though my units are registered with CPS, I haven't received any info from Canon support about this. Thanks for passing on the info, CR guy.
> 
> Edit: found it posted on the local Canon site, stating that repairs will start from 2016/01/04.



That says it for me as well.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 12, 2016)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> Has anyone sent their flashes in yet? Mine was delivered yesterday and today, I was told it would take up to 7 business days for my flashes to be updated and shipped back.



I sent mine in on 12/26, played email tag with Canon reps on 12/28 and 12/29 and received them on 1/5, so that sounds about right. Initially, they did not want to update the firmware but I insisted citing future compatibility issues. The paperwork says they updated the firmware, but they did not mark them with white dots.


----------



## Rahul (Jan 13, 2016)

2 out of my 4 flashes are affected. I don't think I'll get upto 7 and beyond so I've decided against sending my flashes in.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 13, 2016)

Rahul said:


> 2 out of my 4 flashes are affected. I don't think I'll get upto 7 and beyond so I've decided against sending my flashes in.



I had some downtime after Christmas and sent them in. All 4 of mine and the ST-E3-RT were affected. Was it likely that I'd get to 7 or more flashes -- probably not. But it was for piece of mind in case I ever do. Plus I have a clear conscience if I decide to sell the units and will include the paperwork for the update. The biggest annoyance about this is that it costs time -- time to pack the units and go back and forth with Canon takes a little over a week. But Canon paid for the shipping both ways and checked the flashes out anyway.


----------



## Rahul (Jan 14, 2016)

Random Orbits said:


> Rahul said:
> 
> 
> > 2 out of my 4 flashes are affected. I don't think I'll get upto 7 and beyond so I've decided against sending my flashes in.
> ...



Aye, but in my part of the word the turnaround time is much longer. It will probably take 3 weeks minimum. I am unwilling to part with my flashes for 3 weeks or more, at this point in time.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 14, 2016)

I just got off the phone with the local CPS service center here in Denmark (DFA service). They informed me that they cannot do the upgrade themselves, so my flashes will have to be sent to Canon Nordic in Göteborg (Sweden).

Apparently, I'm the first inquiring about this for them


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 21, 2016)

So, are they updating the unit, or swapping it with a new/refurbished one?

I am about to send mine in. I've been holding off until I had some time.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 21, 2016)

Mitch.Conner said:


> So, are they updating the unit, or swapping it with a new/refurbished one?
> 
> I am about to send mine in. I've been holding off until I had some time.



As far as I understand, they are updating it. I'll let you know for sure tomorrow, after I pick mine up.

Seems there's both a firmware update and some adjustment. Usually the CPS office can do FW upgrades themselves, but this one Canon wants to keep to themselves.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 23, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > So, are they updating the unit, or swapping it with a new/refurbished one?
> ...



They are updating the firmware, possibly adjusting the ST-E3-RT, and returning it.

What I don't understand is that Canon RCC (in Göteborg) didn't want my 600EX-RT's for firmware upgrades, so they never got sent to them. I've asked my local CPS service center (DFAservice) to follow up on that for an explanation and I sent the question to Canon Denmark about this through their webpage.


----------



## iaind (Jan 24, 2016)

I have 4 600EX-RT and a ST-E3. The two earlier 600s and ste3 fall into batch. Have Canon known about this for at least 18 months


----------



## kaihp (Jan 25, 2016)

kaihp said:


> They are updating the firmware, possibly adjusting the ST-E3-RT, and returning it.
> 
> What I don't understand is that Canon RCC (in Göteborg) didn't want my 600EX-RT's for firmware upgrades, so they never got sent to them. I've asked my local CPS service center (DFAservice) to follow up on that for an explanation and I sent the question to Canon Denmark about this through their webpage.



Update #3: After both the service center and myself spoke with Canon DK, the conclusion is that the 600EX-RT's do need to be updated. They mentioned even a PCB board update (read: board replacement). My Speedlite are going off again shortly.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 29, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Update #3: After both the service center and myself spoke with Canon DK, the conclusion is that the 600EX-RT's do need to be updated. They mentioned even a PCB board update (read: board replacement). My Speedlite are going off again shortly.



Final update: picked up the 600EX-RT's today. I looked for white dots inside the battery door (to signify the update), but found none. I'm curious if others have the same experience. How would I even know if they updated the units?


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 30, 2016)

kaihp said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > Update #3: After both the service center and myself spoke with Canon DK, the conclusion is that the 600EX-RT's do need to be updated. They mentioned even a PCB board update (read: board replacement). My Speedlite are going off again shortly.
> ...



Keep the paperwork. The paperwork stated that the firmware was updated but my units weren't marked with white dots either.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 30, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a date after which this firmware update will no longer be offered, I wonder?
> ...



Caution here: the 600EX-RT's gets a board replacement, so Canon can/will run out of replacement parts for those.



Random Orbits said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > I looked for white dots inside the battery door (to signify the update), but found none. I'm curious if others have the same experience. How would I even know if they updated the units?
> ...



Good point, I'll do that


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Caution here: the 600EX-RT's gets a board replacement, so Canon can/will run out of replacement parts for those.



Thanks, didn't know that. Still, it'll be some time...years after the 600EX-RT is replaced, I'd think. But I'll likely send mine in soon regardless.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 30, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > Caution here: the 600EX-RT's gets a board replacement, so Canon can/will run out of replacement parts for those.
> ...



I'd guess that the replacement boards are identical to one of the boards that goes into the newer 600EX-RT's ( ie: those that don't need the fix). If that's true, they'll be able to fix the 'old' EX-RT's until the stop servicing the 600EX-RT's altogether.

So yeah, it's not like you need to rush down to your local CPS center to have them fixed.


----------



## midluk (Mar 12, 2016)

I let my local dealer (in Germany) where I bought my two 600s send them in to Canon. Took about two weeks until they were back at the store. At least if the date that the shop claimed to have notified me is correct. Likely some mistyped email address, but I never received the notice and in total waited about 6 weeks until I went to the shop to ask. I'm not currently qualifying for CPS, otherwise I would likely have sent them in myself for priority service.
I got the same devices back (same serial numbers) and both now have a white dot (hope Canon really did more than make the white dots…).

BTW: While I did some tests with the returned flashes, I noticed that when I trigger them with my Yongnuo Speedlite Transmitter YN-E3-RT, they recharge faster than when I press the test button directly on the flash or remote trigger them with the other 600 or the 430III. When I take images, with the YN-E3-RT the light output seems to be very slightly reduced (1/10 of a stop or so, reducing power by 1/3 of a stop has a much bigger effect). Also while recharging normally they make some slight noise half way through the recharge, which they do not do with the Yongnuo. Not sure if this was already the case before sending them in, but has anybody else noticed something like this?


----------



## midluk (Mar 13, 2016)

It was the "I will likely never need it, but want to have it done for peace of mind and resale value" update for 7 or more linked devices.


----------



## Mothman (Mar 19, 2016)

I sent an affected unit to the NJ facility, only to have it returned to me because they claimed that I needed to send 7 or more units in order to have the firmware update performed. Never mind that the product advisory says nothing of the sort (rather, it instructs how to “arrange to have *an* affected unit inspected and serviced”), and that tech support didn’t have any problem arranging for me to send my flash in to the facility for the service. Now I see that midluk above had 2 units updated, and it appears that others are getting updates with less than 7 units as well. Has anyone else had their service request rejected for having less than seven units, or have you been able to get the update without sending 7 or more units?


----------



## midluk (Mar 19, 2016)

You can always tell a story of where you sometimes lend or rent other units, lend yours to a friend with enough other speedlites, have some more not-affected units (I would guess 430EXIII-RTs or Yongnuo devices also count for the 7 units), plan to buy some more in the near future (which of course you will only do if the problem is fixed), or a mix thereof.

My situation was in so far different, that I a) live in Germany and b) didn't send it in myself but had the store do it.
I could even argue that it does not meet the advertised specifications and therefore it should be covered by the warranty ("Gewährleistung") that the shop is obliged to grant me for two years (The problem obviously already existed at the time of purchase).


----------



## Mothman (Mar 19, 2016)

I told at least three different people that I intended to add more units in the future, and that in the meantime I wanted to be able to link 7 or more units with other photographers. I also pointed out that even if I had 7 units, it would be unlikely that all of them would be affected because only units within a range of serial numbers (and lacking a white dot in the battery compartment) exhibited the "phenomenon". The last person I spoke with claimed to be a tech support manager and initially agreed with me that the wording of the advisory implied that I was entitled to a free upgrade, but later called back to say that the upgrade could not be performed on less than 7 units, tech support never should have arranged for the update on my single unit, and that the wording of the advisory would be updated to reflect this (at this point it remains unchanged). Unfortunately, having a store send it in for me is not an option, as I bought the flash directly from Canon.


----------



## kaihp (Mar 19, 2016)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> Mothman said:
> 
> 
> > I sent an affected unit to the NJ facility, only to have it returned to me because they claimed that I needed to send 7 or more units in order to have the firmware update performed. Never mind that the product advisory says nothing of the sort (rather, it instructs how to “arrange to have *an* affected unit inspected and serviced”), and that tech support didn’t have any problem arranging for me to send my flash in to the facility for the service. Now I see that midluk above had 2 units updated, and it appears that others are getting updates with less than 7 units as well. Has anyone else had their service request rejected for having less than seven units, or have you been able to get the update without sending 7 or more units?
> ...


----------



## Mothman (Mar 20, 2016)

Unfortunately I'm quite serious. One would have thought that having the issue elevated to a manager would have taken care of it, but I suspect that at that point my flash was already in the pipeline to be shipped back to me ... so the manager simply took the easy way out. 

I had likewise received an initial call explaining that I would have no problem with less than 7 units, and when I insisted that I still wanted the firmware update (as I intended to add more units in the future, and also wanted to be able to link with other photographer's equipment in groups of 7 or more in the meantime) the woman who called indicated that she would check into the matter and call back. She never did call back, and when I subsequently checked the status of my service request online it indicated that I had declined the "repair" and the flash would be returned to me . So, by the time I managed to work my way to a manager to try to get this corrected, it was probably too late to retrieve the flash for service. 

I received the flash today, with a printout of the firmware notice wrapped around it and the "7 or more units are linked" portion of the "phenomenon" description highlighted in yellow ???. So, it would seem that the service personnel have the description of the "phenomenon" confused with the description of an "affected unit". And, in effect, Canon has told me that my flash, which is under warranty (it was purchased in December), does not meet specifications (as it is an "affected unit"), but they will not fix it because I don't have 6 additional units to send in with it. 

Obviously I'm going to need to follow up on this, but I'm at a complete loss as to where to turn. Indeed, as much as I like the gear, the quality of service has me seriously thinking of leaving Canon. I should note that this whole mess started with the service center losing the "Evaluation Request" printout that was shipped along with the flash (and which contained my information and the type of service being requested). Let's just say that getting that corrected wasn't pretty either, and I've been without my flash for a long time (perhaps a subject for another thread). I like the idea pinging Chuck Westfall (if that is in fact a viable option) but have no clue how...


----------



## kaihp (Mar 20, 2016)

Mothman said:


> I like the idea pinging Chuck Westfall (if that is in fact a viable option) but have no clue how...



Try ping Canon on twitter https://twittter.com/canonusa asking why yours got rejected when others do get accepted - both inside the US and in other countries. Gather a bit of statistics here in the forum, feed them that.


----------



## RGF (Mar 20, 2016)

Next time I dropped off a camera to the Canon center at Itasca I'll bring my units in. They can check them and upgrade the firmware if needed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 21, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a date after which this firmware update will no longer be offered, I wonder?
> ...



I thought that Canon no longer repairs the original 5D. That's why they do not do the mirror fix.

So, I'd agree, the free software fix will exire at the same time that they end their after-sales service, in 10 years or so.


I found this:


"Thank you for using Canon products.
Please note that the after-sales service period (service reception period) for this product will end on September 30, 2015. *The free repairs are also scheduled to end on the same day.
*
We have discovered that, in rare instances, the main mirror of some EOS 5D Digital SLR cameras may detach due to deterioration in the strength of the adhesive. Accordingly, we would like to convey the details and our service policy concerning this phenomenon.

We offer our sincerest apologies to those customers who have been inconvenienced by this issue. Canon always strives to provide the highest quality products to our customers and we will spare no effort in our quality management to make sure our customers can use our products with confidence. We hope our efforts will earn your understanding.

Phenomenon
The main mirror of the camera detaches and images cannot be viewed through the viewfinder.

Affected products
EOS 5D Digital SLR cameras whose main mirror has detached.

User Support
We will repair and reinforce the mirror portion of the affected products free of charge. If you own one of the affected products, please contact our Customer Support Center.

We appreciate your patience, and we offer our sincerest apologies to the customers using these products who have been inconvenienced by this issue.

This information is for residents of the United States and Puerto Rico only. If you do not reside in the USA or Puerto Rico, please contact the Canon Customer Support Center in your region."


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 22, 2016)

Finally getting around to getting my firmware update done. I called Canon today and now all I have to do is box things up and send them in. I was sent a shipping label via email and they say I will get it all back in 5-7 working days. 

Now, I specifically asked whether the updated speedlites would have a white dot after the update. The answer was, "Yes". That would make sense because Canon would be able to tell whether the update had previously taken place without opening a unit up and even quickly be able to let customers know over the phone that the update had already been performed on a particular unit. The updates were performed in factory on units with the affected serial numbers before shipment. Those units got the white dots in factory.

I was specifically asked whether or not I had seven units and whether of not any of them have the white dots. I was also asked whether all the units fell in the serial number range and was asked to read off the serial number of one random unit.

With that all said I am posting a photo of what I have so that all can see there are no white dots. We will wait and see if the updated units are returned with the dots. 

Update: Everything came back with a white dot except for the transmitter. The dot is just made with a white marker or paint. It ain't purdy like the factory white dots.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 23, 2016)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> I sent 3 600s and a ST-E3-RT in this past January and all 4 units came back with the white dot placed on them.



That's good to know.


----------



## iaind (May 2, 2016)

Sent 4 600-EX-RT and ST-E3-RT in with my 1D4 for new shutter.

Canon split into 2 orders

1) 1d4 +600-EX-RT + ST-E3-RT

2) 3 X 600-EX-RT

Order1 due for despatch delayed for payment and may holiday

order 2 received back within 96 hours of sending off. Now have white dot. All done under warranty

Great service from Canon Elstree


----------



## iaind (May 5, 2016)

Received order 1 yesterday. Held up by Bank Holiday . Still great service from Canon and UPS


----------

